# confused



## tina/simon (Feb 5, 2008)

hi all i was hoping you could help me my guppies are looking really fat and have been for a few weeks but they have not had babies yet as far as i know! im not sure if im feeding them too much?
could anyone let me know how much you feed yours thanx: :fish:


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

tina/simon said:


> could anyone let me know how much you feed yours


I am probably in the minority here but I feed mine all that they can eat three times daily. 

The typical food is flakes, home made recipes, frozen brine shrimp and frozen blood worms.

I also clean the bottom daily as well as do 90% daily WC's.

TR


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> I also clean the bottom daily as well as do 90% daily WC's.


This is key, the more you feed, the more water changes you need. One feeding day is adequate for adult fish, but you can feed more if you want to breed them, but you must change water more often.


----------



## tina/simon (Feb 5, 2008)

thanx all im feeding them medium amounts 3 times a day.
i think they are just really fat but we will wait and see


----------



## Tim97 (Feb 13, 2008)

jones57742 said:


> I am probably in the minority here but I feed mine all that they can eat three times daily.


woa! thats a horribly large amount i think!

reading the 'all the fish can eat within X minutes' thing at the back of flake containers is a no no.

if your fish are fat, do what i do; feed them twice every 2 to 3 days, (well, technically i always do this, not because they get fat). this keeps them active, on a constant look for food.

a healthy fish knows when to stop eating; but dont count on it. im sure they enjoy stuffing themselves as much as humans do (dont forget, we're animals too.) 

my old man feeds his guppies once a night, a pinch of flakes is broken up into smaller pieces ,and let loose into his tank. theres a heavy current there, and most of the food falls into the fake plants covering the entire bottom. it takes effort to go through the mess of plants, but the fish DO do it, and they get there food that way. whatever they don't get is eaten by the fry which are all born, and grown, inside the tank.

thats the key i suppose. fish do not encounter lumps of food 3 times a day in the wild. its more of a steady intake of it, as they eat what they find. this gives them the activity and simulation they would have in the wild (searching for food, they try and simulate this in zoos too, where a handful of delicacies is hidden within the animals cage, so that they have to search for it. it keeps them happy, aware, and makes them have full use of there senses, giving them an overall good health).


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I feed all of my tanks a good mix (tubifex cube, sinking shrimp pellets, spirulina pellets) once every other day and just a light sprinkle of flakes or cyclop-eeze granuals on alternate days to tide them over. Frozen foods 1-2 a week for a treat. I have some hardy eaters and my tanks are a bit overstocked so I don't have much problems with uneaten food.


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

I feed mine a few assortments of different flake food and only a little in the morning and a little at night.


----------

